

How Microsoft Bob ended up being a part of every copy of Windows XP - latif
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/2008.07.windowsconfidential.aspx

======
dmfdmf
Microsoft should offer $1M for anyone who cracks the encryption on the MS Bob
data. Not sure why they'd do that but it would be a fun contest.

~~~
malbs
Someone will probably do it 'just for fun'

------
tibbon
I rather like what Microsoft has been doing lately with their blogging. It
isn't the super stuffy "we are always right and have always been flawless",
but is actually worth reading and gives some decent insights.

~~~
ambition
Raymond Chen (the author of this article), Larry Osterman and others have been
writing great historical MS stuff for years. There's lots of great stuff if
you've got the time to read it.

------
eogas
This is fantastic. I'd love to hear more interesting tidbits of information
like this.

~~~
mmastrac
Subscribe to Raymond Chen's blog: <http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/>

It's basically this sort of article, published a few times a month,
interspersed with low-level Windows technical articles.

~~~
eogas
Cool. Thanks for the link.

------
Adrock
That's not the only way... that dog made it into Window XP's search.

